# Old fashioned steam sound



## johger (Apr 15, 2011)

All,

I am new to this site. I have just aquired an Aristo-Craft 4-6-2 Pacific with sound.
I am using an Aristo Craft Pulse Width Transformer.

I am getting the bell sound and an initial chuff as the locomotive starts but I am not getting a continuous chuff.

Is this normal for these locomotives or is there possibly something not working correctly?

Any help here would be much apprecitated.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Johger, 

I have an early Pacific - not the latest with the new gearboxes, etc. Mine had a chuff problem occasionally. 

Look under the tender, where there is a magnet rotating on one axle, and above it is a little electronic component - a "hall effect transistor" I believe. The transistor isn't always prroperly aligned so try gently moving it closer to the magnet. 

Aristocraft's website has most of the exploded diagrams on it in .PDF format, so you can maybe find the pieces there and the info you need.


----------



## johger (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Pete. 
I am going to try that right now. 

I assumed it was supposed to make a constant chuff. 

It is on my Pacific Crescent Limited......man it is a beauty. 

Johnny


----------

